
Koka a function oriented language with effect inference - shawndumas
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4589
======
shawndumas
overview --

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/koka/2012-overv...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/koka/2012-overviewkoka.pdf)

